# cost?



## some1else (Jun 14, 2009)

hello all I was just wondering for the future,roughly how much does a salt water tank cost.tropical and cold water


thanks



chris:fish:


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Have you actually done any research yourself or are you asking this out of the blue because your question doesn't sound very informed.
You need to figure out what you want, i have never really heard people ask about tropical and coldwater salt tanks before, before we can really give you a good answer.
do you want coral?
what size tank are you looking at?
what type of fish do you want?
Just for an example, a 20 gallon set up with no fish or coral would be around 300 to 400 dollars depending on the brand of equipment you go with.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Cold water? Like the Arctic Ocean? When most people talk about saltwater tanks, they usually are reefs or tropical FOWLR tanks. The price will really depend on the size of the tank and what you want in it. Nano tanks (<30 Gallons) will cost less than full tanks because of the equipment required. Also, reefs cost a lot more than a FO tank because of the lighting requirements, and the price of the corals themself.

Here are some estimates of prices from doing calculations off the top of my head:
Fish Only (FO) 10 Gallon - $200
Fish Only with Live Rock (FOWLR) 10G - $310
Reef 10 Gallon - $450 to $1000 depending on the corals and lighting you buy
Fish Only 30 Gallon - $450
Fish Only with Live Rock 30G - $700
Reef 30 Gallon - $1000 to $2000

You can get things a lot cheaper though, if you join a local fish or reef club. Many people are willing to help donate to a new reefer if they like you.


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

the total might be about 4-5k?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

adrianng1996 said:


> the total might be about 4-5k?


Only for a big aquarium or really expensive lighting on a medium aquarium. Regardless, saltwater is MUCH MUCH more expensive than a freshwater. My suggestion would be to start with a fish only tank. When you get the money, buy the live rocks. When you get even more money, buy the lighting. And finally buy the corals. I am doing it this way, and it is going well. I just bought the lighting for my 10 gallon nano today, and only need to buy corals now.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Coldwater marine tanks are oddly even more expensive. They are very uncommonly kept, which is a shame, and that rarity makes for low supply and higher costs. The chiller, for example, will cost hundreds by itself, (_ but on the other hand you won't need the expensive lights._ ) The real cost is in the animals, for very, very few collectors work the cold waters and they sure don't do it for fun.


----------



## some1else (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok sorry I wasn't more specific,I was looking for a small nano with a clown fish or 2


----------



## some1else (Jun 14, 2009)

OK maybe not clown fish because I read that they need at least 30 gallons.What small fish or shrimp can I put in a 10 gallon tank?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Very small ones, like little gobies. There is a new kind of dartfish available, called the neon nano dartfish on account of it's size and colors. I haven't yet found any, but I want to.


----------



## some1else (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh I did find one really cheap tank and it is a brilliant deal http://www.aquariumsdelivered.co.uk/catalog/orca-tl550-nano-marine-reef-aquarium-cabinet-p-871.html


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah thats a 34 gallon. Its a really nice setup for a beginner.
You would need salt, sand, and at least 34 lbs. of liverock to get that tank started.
That tank is perfect for a pair of clownfish


----------



## some1else (Jun 14, 2009)

Are there any other fish I could add to by stock list,because it's a little bair.I was thinking about some hardy goby and some shrimp?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok, the very first thing you have to learn is that saltwater cannot hold as many fish per gallon as freshwater. It's GOING to look a little bare, and if it doesn't, you're doing something very, very wrong.

That said, a pair of clowns and a goby and a shrimp should just about fill this tank to capacity.


----------



## some1else (Jun 14, 2009)

well tihs is my first marine tank and I don't wan't the bioload to be huge so I'll just go with a pair of clowns and a pair of neon gobys?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Id throw a cleaner shrimp in there too and some snails


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Or some hermit crabs. Many reefers keep hermit crabs in their tanks. I have them and they are kind of cool. Just make sure you buy marine hermit crabs, and not land hermit crabs


----------



## some1else (Jun 14, 2009)

Do you think I could replace the neon goby with something? I like them but I prefer the gobys that have that funny,grouchy look to them


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That will work, as long as it's one of those gobies that stays under 3 inches. Some get much much larger, so pay attention when shopping.


----------



## some1else (Jun 14, 2009)

what about a yellow watchman goby,a pistol shrimp,a pair of clown fish and some snails?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

That sounds like a plan to me


----------



## some1else (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh yea I forgo to add:I saw some prety cool invertebrats at the lfs yesterday,Some sort of worm with tentacles(sorry,forgot it's name) and a starfish,could I put either of them in my tank?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

If your not doing corals then you can do most starfish, idk about the worms


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

There are a few stars that are reef safe too. The sand sifter star is an example of that.


----------



## some1else (Jun 14, 2009)

i think it was a feather tube worm


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Featherdusters are commonly kept by beginners, but they generally don't do very well in beginners' tanks. It's worth a try, though, if you're planning to feed them.


----------

